#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Let op !!!!!!

## al-oemma

*Let op!!!!!!

Salaammoeayikom Wa Rahmatuh Wa barakatu.

Nieuwe pagina is bedoeld om alleenstaande ,alleenstaande ouderen, moeders en vaders Fisabilillah te helpen zonder enig iets voor terug te krijgen behalve de beloning van Allah(SWT).
Beschrijving
Deze pagina is bedoeld om Fisabililah te helpen dit kan in allerlei vormen.
Dit pagina is niet bedoeld voor te doneren of oproepjes te plaatsen voor donaties. 
Deze pagina is bedoeld, voorbeelden. Denk hier bij aan een alleenstaande moeder die een belangrijke afspraak heeft en een zuster zoekt die 1 uurtje op haar kinderen kan passen vrijwilliger.
Of een alleenstaanden ouder die eenzaam is en een broeder of zuster zoekt die af en toe kan langskomen vrijwillig.
Of een zuster die helemaal alleen in een stad woont en vriendinnen zoekt om samen leuke dingen mee te doen of samen lezingen bij te wonen.
Of een zuster die een kind heeft met een beperking en zusters zoekt die in de soortgelijke situatie zit om ervaringen samen uit te delen.
Dit pagina is bedoeld om samen een Oemma te zijn om dichter bij elkaar te komen om elkaar te leren kennen en meer zusterband om te bouwen.(broeders onderling ook).
Belangerijkste is dat we het omwille van Allah doen en de band tussen de moslims te versterken.
Tevens zal er oproepjes geplaatst worden die van nut kunnen zijn aangezien we nu in een moeilijk tijd leven.

Verzoekjes oproepjes tips adviezen kunnen op het volgende email gestuurd worden al-oemma @ hotmail .nl
of een bericht sturen op het pagina zelf.

Kan hier geen link plaatsen stuur een email en ik stuur je de link van de pagina.inschallah.

*

----------

